# Pity



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

1) You are talking to your friend and they revealed that they are a virgin, that it was very upsetting to them, and that they want you to have sex with them so they weren't a virgin anymore. 

2) You are not attracted to this friend. 

3) They promise no one would find out, and even if they tell someone no one would believe them.

Would you do it?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

This again? Haven't you posted about this before? Also, the answer is no for 100% of people. You're welcome.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

tbyrfan said:


> This again? Haven't you posted about this before? Also, the answer is no for 100% of people. You're welcome.


The one in 18+ was about begging. This is just out of the kindness of your heart to help a friend in need, or callously let them continue hating themselves and being depressed.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Cenarius said:


> This is just out of the kindness of your heart to help a friend in need, or callously let them continue hating themselves and being depressed.


So if someone doesn't want to have sex with you for whatever reason, they're callous and want you to suffer? Nobody owes you anything.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

:haha


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

No. Weak.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Cenarius said:


> The one in 18+ was about begging. This is just out of the kindness of your heart to help a friend in need, or callously let them continue hating themselves and being depressed.


yeah not ****ing someone you feel no attraction to at all is so callous and it's definitely your fault they're all sad

i swear you top yourself every day


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

East said:


> i swear you top yourself every day


Thanks.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I voted other, because it would depend what you mean by this:



> 2) You are not attracted to this friend


 There is a difference between somebody simply not being my type (neither attracted or un-attracted to them), and being un-attracted/turned off by someone. Which do you mean?

I could _maybe_ do the former, but not the latter.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I voted other, because it would depend what you mean by this:
> 
> There is a difference between somebody simply not being my type (neither attracted or un-attracted to them), and being un-attracted/turned off by someone. Which do you mean?
> 
> I could _maybe_ do the former, but not the latter.


I meant someone you wouldn't otherwise sleep with. If they had just asked you to have sex you would say no, they're not someone you'd be interested in.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Hmmm, well again there is _degrees_ of 'not interested'.

From "possibly" all the way to "definitely not"

Absence of attraction does not necessarily mean the presence of repulsion.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

Absolutely not. Yes, I would feel pity for her. Not because she was a virgin (because there isn't anything wrong with that), but I'd feel pity that she had such little self respect for herself that she was desperately asking friends to have random sex with her. 

I'd try and help her, but my help would be emotional not physical.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It would be an incredibly awkward experience, so no.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I feel like there would be too much manipulation inherent in that situation. Either I'm manipulating him by using his emotional distress regarding virginity to get sex, or he's manipulating me by playing my heartstrings to make me have sex with him. Neither of those are appealing situations to me.

So I would try to help him work through the problem (which probably has more to do with self-perception than sexual experience), but not in a physical sense.


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

No way. I feel like doing so would be very harmful to the guy asking...I mean, taking his virginity out of pity...? That's just an awful thing to do. What a crappy first experience that would be. Aside from that, obviously I also respect myself enough to never consider doing this.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Cenarius said:


> The one in 18+ was about begging. This is just out of the kindness of your heart to help a friend in need, or callously let them continue hating themselves and being depressed.


I'm not trying to be modest or anything, but I really don't believe that my penis is the cure for depression.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

persona non grata said:


> I'm not trying to be modest or anything, but I really don't believe that my penis is the cure for depression.


Maybe not, but I am positive that any vagina is the cure for my depression.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Cenarius said:


> Maybe not, but I am positive that any vagina is the cure for my depression.


It's not.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cenarius said:


> Maybe not, but I am positive that any vagina is the cure for my depression.


Ohhhh dear. I really do fear what emotional state you are going to be in after you experience sex.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> Ohhhh dear. I really do fear what emotional state you are going to be in after you experience sex.


Exhausted and happy I hope.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cenarius said:


> Exhausted and happy I hope.


Sure, for a day, maybe a week. Then what?


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> Sure, for a day, maybe a week. Then what?


Then I live the rest of my life feeling triumphant.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cenarius said:


> Then I live the rest of my life feeling triumphant.


Righto.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Lets say you met the woman of your dreams 5 years from now.. Would you feel better hearing that she did a whole bunch of guys to get experienced or saved herself and wasn't experienced. Really virginity is not that terrible, and you can always gain experience if the rest is there. On the other hand if your ideal lady has hepatitis or aids, kind of sucks doesn't it.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol. Like I'd even have a friend.

Like I'd even have a friend that is a girl.

Like I'd even have a friend that is a girl that is distressed in this way.

Like I'd even have a friend that is a girl that is distressed in this way ask for my assistance.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Most likely not. I don't have sexual relations with just about anyone who asks.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

imagining this scenario is so cringeworthy 

dont think i would be close friends with a person like that in the first place tbh

but if its just a friend you see now and again, and you find them attractive, i guess yes?

really depends on the individual and their personality, like if they are falling apart and crying/mentally unstable obviously not, but if they are all good aside from this one little thing then yeah

edit; missed the not attracted part, so no


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't befriend people who lack both self-respect and the ability to think for themselves in the first place.

If I knew someone who was a virgin, curious, and not a child about it I might, depending on whether or not I actually found them unattractive or just didn't find them particularly appealing. Kind of like a "I have nothing going on, you have nothing going on... want to try something?" scenario.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I volunteer. I'll sleep with you OP.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Cenarius said:


> The one in 18+ was about begging. This is just out of the kindness of your heart to help a friend in need, or callously let them continue hating themselves and being depressed.


A friend in needs a friend indeed,
A friend with weed is better,
A friend with breasts and all the rest,
A friend who's dressed in leather,

A friend in needs a friend indeed,
A friend who'll tease is better ,
Our thoughts compressed,
Which makes us blessed,
And makes for stormy weather,

A friend in needs a friend indeed,
My Japanese is better,
And when she's pressed she will undress,
And then she's boxing clever,

A friend in needs a friend indeed,
A friend who bleeds is better,
My friend confessed she passed the test,
And we will never sever,


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Cenarius said:


> 1) You are talking to your friend and they revealed that they are a virgin, that it was very upsetting to them, and that they want you to have sex with them so they weren't a virgin anymore.
> 
> 2) You are not attracted to this friend.
> 
> ...


And to answer your question. No, It won't help. You will be even more horny in a couple of days.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Nah. Just not my thing


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

And let me guess, this is about your "friend" and not you? :lol


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Slytherclaw said:


> And let me guess, this is about your "friend" and not you? :lol


Of course it's about me. I'm curious how many women here would cruelly let a guy like me suffer rather than help. The results are so far unsurprising, but still disappointing.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Cenarius said:


> Of course it's about me. I'm curious how many women here would cruelly let a guy like me suffer rather than help. The results are so far unsurprising, but still disappointing.


So you're saying it's a woman's duty to have sex with you because you're "suffering". But the woman's feelings aren't taken into account...she's just there to serve your needs?

Get out.

Go on and suffer, nobody cares.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Slytherclaw said:


> So you're saying it's a woman's duty to have sex with you because you're "suffering". But the woman's feelings aren't taken into account...she's just there to serve your needs?
> 
> Get out.
> 
> Go on and suffer, nobody cares.


I think everyone should help when they can. I'd do it for her, and so would about 45% of men here based on the poll. But 0% of women, what's up with that girls?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cenarius said:


> I think everyone should help when they can. I'd do it for her, and so would about 45% of men here based on the poll. But 0% of women, what's up with that girls?


Don't you have a powerful fire elemental to help destroy?


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Don't you have a powerful fire elemental to help destroy?


Why did you unfriend me?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Cenarius said:


> But 0% of women, what's up with that girls?


Sex is potentially much more risky for women than for straight guys.

There's pregnancy, rape (which happens to men too, but is more likely to happen to women), the "S***" label, the likely lack of orgasm etc...

The majority of men, and the majority of women have voted 'no' in the poll. The reason a few guys are saying yes could have something to do with the situations they find themselves in, due to SA and other difficulties.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Sex is potentially much more risky for women than for straight guys.


I'm enjoying the difference in the polling results so far. :lol


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

arnie said:


> I'm enjoying the difference in the polling results so far. :lol


Not a single yes. Not even one. This poll is depressing more than I thought.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cenarius said:


> Why did you unfriend me?


It's hard to say, because I've forgotten, but I think it was probably this post:



Cenarius said:


> Make her jealous and insecure and feel like she needs to prove how sexy she is to me later when we're alone?


Your posts are pretty hilarious, but for all the wrong reasons. And I decided somewhere around the time I was disagreeing with more than 50% of them that it was probably a good idea.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> If you're pathetic it's best to lie to your betters all while wearing a s--t eating smile. They'll love you for it. Guaranteed. Well, that's if you give a **** about being superficially respected.


I saw that edit before you edited it. Sneaky. Cool that when you quote now it shows up edits, without having to reload the page first though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> Good for you. I edit just about all of my posts. There's nothing sneaky about it. I changed my mind after getting more information.


Jeez I was joking. I actually found your pre-edited post amusing.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Cerberus said:


> Really? I never know when people will find my posts amusing or offensive. Some people view some of my posts as funny; some view them as spam ---- whatever. As long as I'm laughing. If I'm not online to masturbate in some form or another, I'm doing it wrong.


I'm just glad your rabbit spam didn't get you banned. I would have missed your cutest girl posts.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sex, sure I'm in favor of. Sexual favors? Nope.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Lol the person described needs to get their priorities straight


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

This seems a little odd...but no, I wouldn't. That's almost like selling out. You should sleep with somebody you love, not with somebody that asks you to, regardless of whether it helps them or not. Chances are, it would upset them more, because then they realise what they are missing out on.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cenarius said:


> Of course it's about me. I'm curious how many women here would cruelly let a guy like me suffer rather than help. The results are so far unsurprising, but still disappointing.


I am honestly speechless at this post.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Everything you described is repulsive. So, no.



Also why would you want anyone pity sexing you? You know they don't want you and are probably disgusted every time you touch them. Oh yeah, didn't you also make a thread about viewing sex as a way to "make use of" women's bodies and not something mutually satisfying? Makes sense now.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> I am honestly speechless at this post.


Really? I wasn't trying to hide it though, I was obviously the virgin in the first post.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cenarius said:


> Really? I wasn't trying to hide it though, I was obviously the virgin in the first post.


It wasn't the first part of the post which concerned me.

Also you said you wouldn't want to pay for sex because you didn't "earn" it and she doesn't want to be there, but in the situation of this thread, she isn't going to want to be there either, she isn't having sex with you because she wants to, so what's the difference?


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I am honestly speechless at this post.


You and me both.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Is this a real poll?


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

I said yes, however, I think it would be circumstantial. I've been burned too many times having helped many old friends in the past -most of which I dropped and no longer associate with. Once something is being is abused to advantage their own gains for selfish reasons and I am left burnt, leaves an entirely different opinion. So it just depends on what type of help they need.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol no. Personally I'd feel like I'd be ignoring a list of my core principles doing that...


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Cenarius said:


> Maybe not, but I am positive that any vagina is the cure for my depression.


So I'm guessing if you had a male friend who thought your anus was the cure for his depression you would be happy to offer it up. That's pretty sweet. Not many guys are that open-minded and caring.


----------

